# Denial of points?



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

while i still am unclear why you get points - what are reasons you would be denied?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 6, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> while i still am unclear why you get points - what are reasons you would be denied?


Well you get rail points for riding on Amtrak Trains. The Partner programs I dont know enough about. The only reason I can think of why you might not get points declined would be if you took more then 4 one way trips between the same place. Other then that your rail points should post.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 6, 2009)

Two seperate trips on the same train (same direction) would do it


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

RRrich said:


> Two seperate trips on the same train (same direction) would do it



so if i took three, round trip, over two or three months, there should be no problem??


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 6, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Two seperate trips on the same train (same direction) would do it
> ...



nope u would see all of those points post. Or at least qualify for all of them.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > RRrich said:
> ...



so i guess i call AGR and b*tch?


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 6, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > BLOND37 said:
> ...



Be that Squeaky Wheel!!!! B)


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


LOL LOL LOL if you only knew how squeaky i can get


----------



## saxman (Mar 6, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > BLOND37 said:
> ...


Are you missing points? How long has it been since your trip? I think they ask you to wait about a month before you call, maybe even 6 weeks. There's a link to request missing points on the AGR website, and it tells you how long to wait before request. Then you can put in a online request. When that doesn't work, then I call. But give it some time. And save your ticket stub always, until your points are posted.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

its been 3 months.

made the reservations with the AGR membership number.. half the trip is posted- half aint


----------



## soitgoes (Mar 6, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> its been 3 months.


Fill out a retro point request ASAP.

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?ca...RetroCredit.cfm

The AGR T&C specify that you need to claim missing credit within 90 days.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 8, 2009)

All the tickets you will get points for have to have the member name on them. You will not receive points for tickets with others names on them, even if you inputted your AGR number.

I ran into that the first time I received points. The tickets with my families names did not get me any points. I have since setup my wife an account so hers can get points. My kids, they do not get any as you have to be 16 to get an account.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> My kids, they do not get any as you have to be 16 to get an account.


Not true - you can call and get an account for the little ones - our 6 year old has his own account, and is earning points (albeit at 1/2 the rate) as we are.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 8, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > My kids, they do not get any as you have to be 16 to get an account.
> ...


Agreed, Superliner Diner's son earned points for several years, only just turning 16 this year in fact.

You just can't enroll them via the internet, it has to be done via snail mail or perhaps phone, although I'm not positive about the phone. Here's the relevant part from the T&C.



> Only individuals age 16 and older may enroll via the Internet.


That's the only age restriction.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2009)

We used the phone enrollment. B)


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

AlanB said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Good to know!


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

I called to sign up my two boys (both under 16) and was told to do it on the website. I told her of the age requirement and she told me to just not put in a birthday. So, that is what I did and signed them up.

I have two trips upcoming that have already been purchased. Is there a way to get points for those trips on their accounts since I bought them before I signed them up?

****NOTE****

Decided to start a new post with this question, please see http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?showtopic=26441


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 12, 2009)

so if AGR was going to deny me points would i get something - phone call, email, letter, - telling me why? or would it go into a BBH (big black hole)...

i have 3 trips ranging from 12-28-08 to 02-29-09 that have not posted.

plus the 3000 for an unused ticket.. still not there...

rage against the machine! storm the bastille!

what do we want?

points!

when do we want them?

NOW!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 12, 2009)

As long as you've got ticket stubs from your trips with your name on them, AGR can't deny you points.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> As long as you've got ticket stubs from your trips with your name on them, AGR can't deny you points.



then how do you get the horse to drink?

(how do you get them to post?)


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 12, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> All the tickets you will get points for have to have the member name on them. You will not receive points for tickets with others names on them, even if you inputted your AGR number.
> I ran into that the first time I received points. The tickets with my families names did not get me any points. I have since setup my wife an account so hers can get points. My kids, they do not get any as you have to be 16 to get an account.


Ok, I'm confused. The trip I booked this Summer, my wife's tickets won't get points?

Should I have enrolled her, and then when I booked for the 2 of us, we'd both get points?

Can I still get her points added if she gets an account now?

Thanks.


----------



## gswager (Mar 12, 2009)

If the name on the ticket matched to the AGR member's name, along with number, then it will do it. If the name is not matched, no points.

It would be better to have your wife enrolled in AGR program to collect her points. Once she gets her membership's number, then call Amtrak Reservation agent to add her number to her reservation.

If you book her ticket via your Amtrak Chase credit card, you get 2 points for each dollar on Chase.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 12, 2009)

<<Should I have enrolled her, and then when I booked for the 2 of us, we'd both get points?>>

YUP!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 13, 2009)

gswager said:


> If the name on the ticket matched to the AGR member's name, along with number, then it will do it. If the name is not matched, no points.
> It would be better to have your wife enrolled in AGR program to collect her points. Once she gets her membership's number, then call Amtrak Reservation agent to add her number to her reservation.


Ok, her tix will have her name, so I should sign her up. So when in the future I book a trip, will we have to book separately under each of our member number? Wondering how that all works.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > If the name on the ticket matched to the AGR member's name, along with number, then it will do it. If the name is not matched, no points.
> ...


It's too late to get points for last summer. IIRC you have like 21 days to sign up after taking the trip in order to get points for that trip.

Going forward, definately have your wife get an account. However you might want to wait until you are within 90 days of your next trip, such that she can get the 500 point bonus for traveling within the 90 days. But there is no reason not to sign her up since it costs nothing. It's hard to say if she'll ever earn enough points to get a sleeper, unless she gets an AGR credit card in her name, but still at least she'll collect points when she travels with you.

You can still book just one reservation, no need to have seperate reservations. Just remember to add her AGR number on the screen where you list her name. If you've saved a profile, it already know your AGR number.

Now, since your name would normally be listed first on any reservation, you'll get points for the sleeper and the railfare. She'll only get points for the railfare. However, if you are ever traveling with more than two people and you list your wife second on the reservation screen, then she'd get points for the second room, while you'll get points for the first room. It won't matter who goes into what room, so no worries there.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you've got ticket stubs from your trips with your name on them, AGR can't deny you points.
> ...


You have to wait until the correct number of days has passed before you do anything. Then I recommend initially trying the online system first. Many times that will work without doing anything more. If it fails, I usually try a second time and again wait to see what happens. If it fails after that, then a call is in order. Most times with the old firm, the fact that I tried via the online system was enough to get the agent to actually do it while I was on the phone. Or perhaps it was that coupled with my Select Plus status.

But if they won't do it on the phone, then you have to make copies of your ticket stubs and mail them in and once again wait the requisit time before you can call to follow up on things if they don't post.

Regarding the ticket that you mailed in, that sadly you may be out of luck on if they can't find it since you have no proof that you sent them anything. But still I'd keep trying and escalate it to a supervisor if you haven't already.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 13, 2009)

AlanB said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


Thanks Alan, as usual you're great at making things clear.

BTW the trip wasn't last summer, it's upcoming this summer, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 13, 2009)

and i'm about to make things worse with a name change ...LOL


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Thanks Alan, as usual you're great at making things clear.
> BTW the trip wasn't last summer, it's upcoming this summer, sorry for the confusion.


In that case still wait until you are within the 90 day window, perhaps even send her a referal so that you'll get 500 points too along with her, and register her.

Then call Amtrak, not AGR, and tell the agent that you want to add your wives new AGR number to the reservation and you should be golden.

And you're welcome.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 15, 2009)

AlanB said:


> You can still book just one reservation, no need to have seperate reservations. Just remember to add her AGR number on the screen where you list her name.
> Now, since your name would normally be listed first on any reservation, you'll get points for the sleeper and the railfare. She'll only get points for the railfare.


You are describing my situation; and my question may have been answered elsewhere. But my question is: how does this work when you redeem points?

Let's assume I have enough points for a one zone roomette; but my wife has only enough for a one zone coach. I see at least 3 possibilities.

1. reservation. I burn enough points for the roomette and my wife only burns enough for coach.

2. Separate reservations, one coach and one roomette. But coach reservation can be linked to the roomette reservation.

3. Separate reservations, one coach and one roomette, and I try to bootleg my wife into the sleeper. I'm not sure talking to the SCA would do any good. It's been my experience that conductors, station ticket agents, etc. don't know any thing about AGR.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2009)

4. Use your points for a roomette. Both you and your wife travel on the redemption, which includes the room and railfare for everyone in the room.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 15, 2009)

PaulM said:


> Let's assume I have enough points for a one zone roomette; but my wife has only enough for a one zone coach. I see at least 3 possibilities.
> 1. reservation. I burn enough points for the roomette and my wife only burns enough for coach.
> 
> 2. Separate reservations, one coach and one roomette. But coach reservation can be linked to the roomette reservation.
> ...


Paul,

None of the above.

If you have enough points for a one zone roomette, then you are done and home free. Your award is good for you and as many others as you want, up to the maximum for the room. So if you have 20,000 points for a bedroom, then when you call AGR to make a reservation, you provide your name and your wife's name. AGR will issue two tickets, one for you and one for your wife in the same room. You wife does not need to fork over any points to join you.

If you have kids and/or grandkids and you book the family room for 20,000 AGR points (a one zone award), then you and your wife, as well as two kids/grandkids can join you for free in the family room.

When the day comes where your wife has enough points in her account for a free room, then she can return the favor.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 15, 2009)

PaulM said:


> Let's assume I have enough points for a one zone roomette; but my wife has only enough for a one zone coach. I see at least 3 possibilities.
> 1. reservation. I burn enough points for the roomette and my wife only burns enough for coach.
> 
> 2. Separate reservations, one coach and one roomette. But coach reservation can be linked to the roomette reservation.
> ...





HokieNav said:


> 4. Use your points for a roomette. Both you and your wife travel on the redemption, which includes the room and railfare for everyone in the room.





AlanB said:


> If you have enough points for a one zone roomette, then you are done and home free. Your award is good for you and as many others as you want, up to the maximum for the room.


Wow! Thanks. I did say "at LEAST three options". But the right answer never occurred to me. I must be getting too cynical.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2009)

I know, it's pretty awesome when a good deal like this one comes around!


----------

